# IVF one or two embryo transfer



## mila27 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi

I am not very good with navigating this site so I might be writing in the wrong place. I had 3 IUI and now I am having my first IVF. I am just wondering how many embrios I am  legally allowed to have transferd? The doctor on the initial meeting was trying to make me sign that I will have only one embryo transfer, but I would like to have two as I did not have succes till now.
I woulbe grateful for all response.


----------



## Dreambaby2011 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Mila,

Good luck with your first IVF treatment, its not for the faint hearted, thats for sure, I am a ball of hormones and emotions right now after having 2 embryos transferred on Thursday. Needed to sit and have a good cry today.

Anyway, in answer to your question. Depending on your age and circumstances they will try to encourage you to only have one embryo put back. Especially if you are under 35 years old. I am 33 and have severe endometriosis so they put two back to increase my chances. The NHS is under pressure to reduce the amount of multiple births because its a strain on resources, mother and babies.

If I could have had my way I would have had all three of my embryos transferred, but there was no way they would agree to that.

If you dont want to sign the form then dont. We were asked to sign it and told we could change our mind but personally I wouldnt - I didnt want the battle. Its up to you though, some couples are happy to just have the one embryo put it.

Best wishes xxx


----------



## mila27 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi

Thank you very much for your answer. It helps a lot. I know how you feel as I have my egg collection on Monday so my hormones are all over the place. I am 33 as well and I think they will put a lot of pressure on me to have only one embryo transfered. My concern is that I had 3 IUI's with 3 folicals available and was told that I have very good chance of success and it did not work so now I want to give myself the best chance I can.
mila


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Mila,

I was at the Oxford Fertility clinic and I had 2 embies put back and had one son.  There policy is one embie if you are under 35 yrs, two embies if your age is 35 to 40 yrs and three embies if you are over 40 yrs old.

What you have to consider, which I didn't until I joint these baby websites is that you can get an embie that splits and you end up with triplets!

Most triplets are born very early and one lady on another board had her triplets very early at 27 weeks and one died, one they think has brain damage and the other one had an infection but is doing OK.

I honestly don't want to scare you and it really is your choice, but there can be extra health problems with multiple births.

Good luck in whatever decision you make.

x


----------



## mila27 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks, is it more likely to get an embryo that splits with IVF?
mila


----------



## sweet lady (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi ya im 32 and im having egg collection on tuesday and im going to have three embryo's put back but am allowed this as im having my 6th ivf abroad due to quite a few BFN with 2 embryos


FIRST IVF- 1 EMBRYO TRANSFERRED- BFN
SECOND FIRST IVF- 2 EMBRYO TRANSFERRED -BFN
THIRD FIRST IVF- 2 EMBRYO TRANSFERRED BFP STILLBORN AT 24 WKS
FOURTH IVF- 2 EMBRYO TRANSFERRED -BFN
FIFTH IVF- 2 EMBRYO TRANSFERRED -BFN




good luck and i    you get your BFP


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I do think triplets are quite rare and I have re-read my post and I don't think I have worded it very well.  I don't think that there is any more chance of an embie splitting in IVF then a normal pregnancy.

I have 3 frosties left and if I end up with two good ones then I would still have them both put back.  I just think you have to prepare yourself for the possiblity of a multiple birth.

Good luck.

Stacey


----------



## All5 (Dec 22, 2009)

I was faced with this very same decision. One or two, on the day of ET. 

I had OHSS and was told that two embies, if they took gave me a 80% chance of ending up in hospital with serious late OHSS symptoms. One embies would mean a 50% chance of late OHSS symptoms, but much milder. My heart was broken when I said two.

After seeing my gyno he said yip, one is the way to go, and he asked me to consider this from how on, in any more transferes. Not because of the OHSS, which will be gone after a cyle if bleed, but because of the dangers to me and the twins.

So I did a whole load of research, and found lots of figures, one of them being that 50% of twins are born before 27 weeks, and a whole load of other nasties. I also spoke to a friend of a friend who works as a nurse with  new borns, she is a natural twin, and she said she sees so many IVF newborn twins. 

My personal decision, and it is a personal decision, is to have only one embie put back from now on. After being so sick from OHSS I don't want to put myself or baby in any danger.

However this is MY personal decision, and I make no criticism of any woman who goes for more. I get every side effect and complication when it comes to my health so I can't risk it.

If you google multiple births you will get more figures on this.

And yes IVF embies are more likely to split to form twins, they don't know why, but they do!


----------



## All5 (Dec 22, 2009)

TYPO...I had one not two embies put back!!


----------



## All5 (Dec 22, 2009)

TYPO...50% of twins born before 37 weeks.

I am so sorry, my mind is addled, I a on a load of meds to prevent OHSS...I did reread it before posting but only now spotted these things.


----------



## mila27 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi

Thanks for your repies. I am not sure what i will do yet but I am leaning towords two at the moment. I had my egg collection today and I had 8 eggs. I think I will see what the embriologist will tell me tomorrow.


----------



## sweet lady (Dec 14, 2007)

Good luck which ever way u go


----------



## gerryberry (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Mila27


Assuming you are doing this on NHS and not privately, I think different health boards have different rules.  My latest IVF was under Lothian & Borders who have a single embryo transfer policy.  However I found that they will be flexible depending on previous success/failure, patient age & quality of embryos on transfer day.


I have had 2 transferred every time - I know there is a risk of twins and this does bring extra risks and possible complications, but my focus was improving my percentage chance of success.  This time round, I was told I could only have one transferred  I then got fairly good quality embryos (2 x grade 2 8 cells) and they still let me transfer 2.


I think its a really personal choice and would suggest its something you and your partner should discuss with your IVF Dr's in detail.


----------

